# muskingum river smallies



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

got to the river today around 9am. I was planning on staying longer but my motor started acting up. so here are pics of some of the fish. I caught all of them on a foxbites balsa shad in sexy shad. They are hitting good! water temp was 65. Its only going to get better as the water cools down. looking forward to the fall bite


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

That's sweet. Things are starting warm up for sure.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Josh h (Aug 14, 2011)

Nice job. The fall bite is on!


----------



## froggtogg (May 10, 2009)

I told the wife I was going to slack off of the Piedmont and start fishing the Muskingum.Glad you confirmed my thoughts. Nothing like being on the water and some smallies. Thanks Foxbite----nice catch!


----------



## kayakmac (Aug 4, 2013)

Nice smallies!!!


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

good one!!!


----------



## chevywalker84 (Jan 4, 2013)

what pool are you having the best luck in?


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

I fish the Dresden pool. Thanks for all all comments guys!


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

How far up and down the river can you go with a long shaft motor ? The wife and I wanted to do a boat ride down there but we wasn't sure how far we can go.


----------



## foxbites (Mar 15, 2010)

atwood, the river is down right now. From the boat ramp you cant go down river very far, may be 1/4 mile. you can go up river a little way. You just have to be careful as you go up past the wakatomica creek, its about a foot deep there all the way across the river. Most guys have jet drive motors there in Dresden. I hope to find one this spring


----------



## Atwood (Sep 6, 2005)

Thanks, I always wanted a jet boat but don't see it in my immediate future.


----------

